
Como hacer un sitio web con Bootstrap 4 - diegovr7
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMtXsp6WRrw&t=1556s
======
gus_massa
[Hi from Argentina!]

This looks on-topic, but this is a English speaking forum, so the submission
will probably get ignored of flagged, unless it has some very interesting
material that is not available in English.

At least translate the title and add [in Spanish]. But videos are difficult to
follow in other languages, specially if they don't have subtitles in English.
Also, the sound is not loud enough, and I had to increase the volume to the
maximum to heard this.

